# [SOLVED] Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router



## FriXionX (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, im having trouble installing this router/modem.

Im with sky broadband, and have a netgear DG834GT router/modem, but unfortunately suffer from recent disconnects, slow speeds, and disconnects when the phone rings/is put down. + its getting very hot lately, so were trying a new router, and found this.
I have got the password and username from my old router, fyi.

But we cant install it. We follow all the instructions on the CD, but when its searching for it, it cant find the router. Even though the ethernet cable from the computer and the router is in and "port 1" light is on. THEN we tried from my laptop and it found it. But then it comes up with this screen (3 screenshots):




























In the ISP bit, there is no Sky Broadband, so we have to go with other. But then I dont understand what the "protocol", "VP / VC", and "Encapsulation" is, or what to put there. Can someone help? How do i get these settings? And why wont the router connect to this PC?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router*

Try calling up your ISP to see if they know the exact settings for getting the router to the Internet.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router*

My understanding was that Sky uses its own routers, normally. What you've entered is correct for a standard ADSL connection. But you'll need to speak to Sky to find out what settings if you want to use your own router.
Have you tried the skyuser forum ?


----------



## FriXionX (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router*



Jason09 said:


> Try calling up your ISP to see if they know the exact settings for getting the router to the Internet.


I Can't :laugh: Your not allowed to use other routers with sky. But plenty of people do, with better results. Sky wont help you if you use another router.



clyde123 said:


> My understanding was that Sky uses its own routers, normally. What you've entered is correct for a standard ADSL connection. But you'll need to speak to Sky to find out what settings if you want to use your own router.
> Have you tried the skyuser forum ?


Yeah, i know about the forum but i havnt asked them about this. Ill try that, thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router*

Ok, keep us posted.:smile:


----------



## FriXionX (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router*

I got the router working, but i still have loads of disconnections (MORE! cuts off every 3 minutes, having trouble just getting on the internet to write this!) I think it is my wiring. It cant be the filters because a new one came with this router.

The disconnections have been going on for a LONG time. Ever since we got sky, back in 2007 (i think). Every time the phone rings it cuts, and just random cuts throughout the day. In about 2008, we rung up sky, explained our problem, then a few days later a BT man came round. He did some stuff, and said he fixed it. But it was worse after that. Do you think we should try to get another guy down here again and see what he can do?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router*

When you say it disconnects when the phone rings, do you mean a corded, cordless, or cell phone?


----------



## FriXionX (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router*

Cordless. And the thing is our phone is right near our router aswell, which isnt good 

BUT. With this new router, the phone just rang as i was typing this message and the internet didnt cut off. So maybe the old filter was the problem?

Even though with the old router, there was a FEW times (3-4) when the internet didnt cut off. I put it down to luck lol.


----------



## FriXionX (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router*

Ok, just thought id say, i fixed all the disconnects (even when the phone rings) by just taking the front off of the master socket and fiddling about then putting it back on lol :tongue: So no more worries for me (even though you guys couldnt even care less heh.)


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Problem installing Philips CGA5722 modem/router*

You can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------

